# Purge Valve repair cost



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

I have searched for a topic but nothing turned up. I am looking at a 99 A4 that needs a purge valve. What should that cost to replace, ballpark? Is it fairly easy to replace? I have owned corrado's in the past and so I'm no stranger to the gremlins that haunt these cars. Is there any chronic problems that I should be concerned with before buying this car. It has a new timing belt already.
Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Purge Valve repair cost (ns158)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ns158* »_ I have searched for a topic but nothing turned up. I am looking at a 99 A4 that needs a purge valve. What should that cost to replace, ballpark? Is it fairly easy to replace? I have owned corrado's in the past and so I'm no stranger to the gremlins that haunt these cars. Is there any chronic problems that I should be concerned with before buying this car. It has a new timing belt already.
Thanks 

"Purge valve" is small solenoid valve that opens when ignition is on..vents the carbon canister to the intake manifold to burn off evaporation vapors that are collected in the canister while car is off....on websites (StopShopDrive, Get CoolParts, Autohaus Az etc) you can get OEM quality Bosch purge valves for about $100 or so..install is 5 min..pull electrical connector work valve outa its rubber housing bushing..wipe some liquid dish soap on the new valve body to make it ez to work it into the rubber mount..pug in connector..you're good to go!....As far as other issues with V6 30V motors...waterpumps seem to go early..hope the TB job that was done on yours was a pro job..not the cheapo.just replace TB itself and go....TB job should replace TB, tensioner, tensioner & idler rollers, waterpump, thermostat and cam seals, and the front snub motor mount...it takes a bit of work to get to the nose of the engine....so replace everything there one time!...Other issues...motor mounts..the side mounts are hydrostatic and seem to leak out their fluid at early miles..65K or so fo me...mounts are $50 or so each and couple of hours labor to install...my front mount cracked as well and I figured out how to replace it without pulling the nose off the car...other issue with these motors is oil leaks at the valve covers and cam adjuster gaskets/seals...caused mostly by PCV system clogging up and increasing crankcase pressure..forcing oil past the gaskets/seals..Audi/VW published a tech bulletin saying no warranty replacement of seals/gaskets would be honored till PCV system had been put in "good working order"....if Audi has same PCV system on the motor as VW...there are 3 parts..large hose assembly on top of motor that runs from left rear to right front valve cover vent....small hose that connects to the big assembly and runs to crankcase vent below throttle body, and the "suction pump"..a Y shaped plastic piece that controls vaccum in the system..all parts cost me about $125 or so..took 2 hours to install..but that included replacing all the little vaccum hoses (you have to pull the vaccum valve board on top of engine to access the suction pump, so its a good time to change these hoses..which crack and leak from engine heat since they are almost all on top of the hot engine) and cleaning the throttle body (you have to pull the TB off the manifold...don't remove any hoses etc from it just loosen the mounting screws and move it aside to access the hose connection to the crankcase vent below it)....Other than than...pretty bulletproof motor..no big sludgin issues like the turbos and of course no turbo related repairs either... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Purge Valve repair cost (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the info!! I'm going to check it out tomorrow. One more question, how hard is it to replace the carbon canister? I talked to the owner and he told me it my need a new one as well as a purge valve. I would like to just replace them both so I have no problems passing emissions. Do you know of anything else that could cause emission issue's. 
Thanks again


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Purge Valve repair cost (ns158)*

The evap system has a little pump that checks for leaks and the ECU monitors it at every cold startup and will throw CEL if there is a malfunction...cheapest thing to do is trace whole system and make sure you have no cracked hoses/loose connections in the system...hoses go from gas tank, to carbon canister (in a front fender), thru purge valve to intake to burn off vapors....check it all out B4 jumping to conclusions that you need to buy parts!..maybe just a hose clamp or small piece of hose will get rid of CEL at little cost! Check hose connections good...those factory swaged on clamps can loosen and leak as hoses age...if you can turn a hose on its connection even a little..cut off factory clamp and replace with screw drive stainless hose clamp! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Purge Valve repair cost (spitpilot)*

those valves are usually 120-150.00 and take 5min to replace.


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Purge Valve repair cost (spitpilot)*

Thanks for the help, I'm going to check the car out tomorrow. Hopefully it's just a hose or clamp like you said. Cheap fix!! I'm just a little nervous to get into an Audi after owning a corrado and having pretty much every problem possible w/ it. Lot's of people have told me that the A4 is nothing like a corrado as far as problems go. I hope they are right.
Thanks again.


----------

